# command and conquer tiberium wars - online Probleme



## zimbomaen (31. Januar 2012)

Hy, ich habe mir heut mal auf dem "Wühltisch" c&c 3 geholt zusammen mit nem Kumpel. Mal schön gegeneinander, wie in alten Zeiten...

Ich kann das Spiel auch prolemlos Installieren und auch der automatische Patch Download funzt ohne Probleme. Bis dahin alles schön.

Jetzt zum Problem: Wenn ich auf den online modus wechseln möchte wil das Spiel das ich mich registriere. Kein  Ding, als Battlefield Spieler bin ich natürlich längst bei EA registriert. Ich tippe also meine Daten ein ( Bennutzername, Passwort...)  und es erscheint immer die Fehlermeldung

"Konto oder Nebenkonto nicht gefunden" ! Ich hab auch schon Firewall u VirenProgramm deaktiviert, aber der Fehler bleibt. ( Windows 7 )

Auch Google weiß keinen Rat.

Auch wenn ich einfach nur auf das Feld " Regitrieren" klicke, kommt nur folgende Meldung: "Das EA-Registrierungsprogramm ist nicht im Installationsverzeichnis enthalen. Ohne Registrierug ist die Teilnahme an Online-Spielen nicht möglich."

Ich hoffe hier weiß jemand rat, ansonsten kann ich das Teil der Entsorgung zuführen.


----------



## Peter23 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube C&C 3 ist erschienen, bevor es ein einheitliches Konto bei EA gab.

Hast du schon versuch ein komplett neues Konto zu erstellen? Mit neuer E.-Mail Adresse?



Mit C&C 3 meinst du Tiberium Wars?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2012)

Versuch mal, das Spiel mit Admin-Rechten zu starten - evlt. ist nur der zugriff nicht gewährleistet


----------



## Peter23 (1. Februar 2012)

Oder die Online Server für C&C 3 sind off, würde ich EA auch zutrauen.


P.S. Falls du es zum laufen bringst spiele ich eine Runde mit, die Tage.


----------



## zimbomaen (1. Februar 2012)

Also, schon mal danke für die Tips

Leider funzt keiner davon. Mit ner neuen Email Adresse registrieren haut net hin weil der Registrierungscode der in der Packung klebt nicht akzeptiert wird. ( der hat 20 stellen, und 16 dürfen es max sein^^ )

Das Spiel mit Admin Rechten zu starten bringt leider auch nix. 

Wenn ich die Hotline anrufe bekomm ich da was von " 1 Stunde Wartezeit " erzählt...FU! Also hab ich jetzt mal ne meil geschrieben, mal sehen was bei rum kommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2012)

Probiere bitte mal dich auf der EA Seite Electronic Arts Deutschland - Spiele von EA für PC, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, NDS, PS2 einzuloggen und schau mal, was dort so eingestellt ist. Wenn du dort dann auf deinen Namen klickst, siehst du unten Master-ID. Das ist dann normal der Benutzername mit dem du dich dann bei C&C 3 einloggst.


----------



## zimbomaen (2. Februar 2012)

Mein Benutzername hat gepasst und stimmt auch mit dem überein der unter Master-ID steht

Übrigens noch keine Antwort vom Kundenservice bekommen.


----------



## Geek2000 (2. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn du bei der Registrierung dein Spiel auch registrierst!?

Sofern du BF spielst, sollte dir doch in Erinnerung geblieben sein, dass du auch den Serial-Code des Spieles bei EA angeben (eben registrieren) musst.
Woher sollen sie sonst wissen, ob du das spiel besitzt (gekauft hast)!?

Du wirst mit Hilfe der Anleitung bzw. durch Hilfe im iNet sicher die richtige Seite von EA finden, wo du dein aktuelles Konto mit der Serien des C&C3 verbinden kannst. Gnauere Details zur Seite kann ich dir aus Zeitmangel leider nicht raussuchen, allerdings steckt die Lösung deines Problems in der Registrierung des Serial-Codes und nicht nur im erstellen eines EA-Accounts.

Sofern es denn so ist, das deine Codes auf älteren EA-Seiten nicht akzeptiert werden, musst du eine Suchmaschiene mal mit Daten füttern die dein Problem schildern und aktuelle Antworten suchen.

Hatte selbst das Problem mein NorthernStrike AddOn für BF2142 zu aktivieren weil die angegebenen Seiten zu alt waren. Suche im iNet hat mir dann den Weg zur aktuellen Seite gewiesen.

BTW die Gameserver für C&C3 & AddOn laufen bis auf einige Momente (Wartung) eigendlich immer sehr stabil, ansonsten ist es auch per LAN oder Tunnelsoftware (VLAN) ohne EA-Server möglich.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Februar 2012)

EA hat mal seine Keys umgestellt von 20 auf 16 Zeichen. Du musst nur die ersten 16 eingeben und dann geht es. BTW wenn der KEy nicht passt könntest du C&C eh nicht installieren. Hast du die 16er oder die Kane Edition hast du das Addon auch dabei? Würde auch eine Runde mit spielen wenn du es zum laufen bekommst...


----------



## XorroN62 (11. Februar 2013)

ich habe das gleiche problem! ich weis nicht weiter!!


----------



## KvNy3a (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das selbe problem
Ich ich hab mir die kane edition im origin online shop gekauft
Ich will entlich online spielen


----------



## ghostblaaster84 (29. März 2013)

Ich habe das Spiel Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars 3 gekauft, nicht die komplett edition sondern einzeln bei Mediamarkt (EA Classics,UralueGames).das bedeutet das ihr das Spiel nicht bei Origin registtriert habt,weil es zu alt ist (2007).


Um endlich cc tiberium wars 3 online zu spielen müsst ihr euch bei Ea auf der Hilfe seite melden um mit einem Spieleberater zu sprechen, entweder per e-mail oder so wie ich es gemacht habe mit der Amerikanischen version zu chatten (mit einem Spieleberater), ihr müsst auf der hilfe seite unten die Landes sprache auswählen , wenn ihr glück habt gelingt es euch auch mit einem berater zu chatten der aus der deutschland kommt, ich habe aber fast 6 stunden darauf gewarten,also würde ich die USA version empfehlen.

Im Grunde braucht ihr ein EA Classic Konto bei Origin,das euch ein Spieleberater bei EA sehr gerne erstellt.

Electronic Arts Deutschland - Spiele von EA für PC, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii U, iPhone

1-klickt oben auf Kundendienst.
2-klickt auf Anfragestellen.
3-klickt auf mit einem Spieleberater sprechen.
4-melde dich jetzt mit deinem Origin daten an,oder erstellt ein neues konto.
5-wenn ihr euch angemeldet habt,gebt in dem feld "Produkt" "Origin" ein.
6-wählt bei kategorie die "option" "konto registrierung" aus.
7-bei der Option Plattform wählt ihr "PC" aus.
8-wenn ihr jetzt unten rechts das Land auswählt und ihr auf USA klickt verschwinden euere angegebenen daten aber ihr müsst sie dann halt auf Englisch wieder eingeben.wenn ihr auf Deutschland bleibt habt ihr vllt auch glück und es erscheinen zwei optionen der kontakt aufnahme entweder per e-mail oder live chatt,aber wie gesagt probiert es in den USA da gibt es immer ein chatt.

UND GANZ WICHTIG DEN CD CODE IMMER BEREIT HALTEN(ist in der spielpackung zu finden)

also das Problem ist das cc tiberium wars 3 zu alt ist für origin, und ihr somit das spiel über origin registrieren müsst und ein EA klassik konto anlegen müsst aber euer spieleberater hilft euch dabei bei mir hats keine 20min gedauert.das Spiel wird dann euch in origin neu drauf geladen vom spieleberater, kostet nix,ihr müsst aber auf Play Free Online Games, Internet Games and Free Games | Pogo UK
ein kostenlosen account erstellen aber der spiele berater hilft euch dann schon.

so ich hoffe das ich vielen spielern von command and conqeur helfen konnte , ich warte auf dem schlachtfeld .
bei eventuellen fragen könnt ihr mir natürlich schreiben,ich antworte gerne.


----------

